# shark fishing in Port Oconner ?



## southtexasseagull (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone now of any good shark fishing spots in Port Oconner? I will be fishing from a boat. I did alright last year around the pass , just wondering about some new spots.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

pass cavallo should be good.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Back behind the pass in 10 or so ft of water should be Bull shark playgrounds........


----------



## southtexasseagull (Mar 23, 2007)

Redfishr said:


> Back behind the pass in 10 or so ft of water should be Bull shark playgrounds........


 Redfishr , the gulf side or bay side ?


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*here's one from between Grass and Farwell*

about 65-75 lbs on a popping cork.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

southtexasseagull said:


> Redfishr , the gulf side or bay side ?


I would call the gulf side the front and the bay side the back.
Fish the bay side or behind the pass.
There are bull sharks back there by the plenty.
Get some big live mullet 10 to 14 inches or some big poggies, and put them on the bottom with some big circle hooks, and free line them as well. If the big spinners were here yet you could put them on top with corks, or balloons.
When I say big circle hooks I mean about 16/0 to 20/0's.
I dont know just how big of a shark you want.
Bulls get 400 lbs, and can eat a half a jackfish.
With the big mullet you may have luck with some other things as well, from 40 to 200 lbs.
Who knows you may even hook a tarpon.
Dont anchor and dont get too close to the pass but dont let it take you too fast. If the current is real strong, get further away from the pass. You may want to wait another month til the water warms more.
I would PM Capt. Lowtide , he is the POC expert. Or maybe he my chime in. He has lots of good info.


----------



## southtexasseagull (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for the info Rredfisher


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

We have caught some real nice ones near the first well cut, and in the J hook area


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I saw dozens of sharks on my last wade around the Pass. Several of my buddies lost stingers and fish to some big dudes. They were very aggressive.


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

This should be automatic. Go to Greens bayou and park about 40 yard from the radio ntenna towards port O connor. I would set a small chum line cut up some piece of mullet or menhaden if you can get some. The bull and black tips are very thick now and i Know all the wade fisherman on the shore line will appreciate you drawing all the sharks away.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

POC is absolutly infested with big bull sharks. The area between the jetties and the pass, especialy the hump area is holding lots of 5 to 8 footers. Please come down and harvest a few (a few hundred). The more your bait looks like a stringer of trout, the better! Man, those dudes are thick and agressive !


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Gonna be heading down to Port O Connor pretty soon. Where is the hump area you are talking about? Between the Big Jetty and the Pass on the bay side? I'm not real sure where you are talking about but would like to get into some big bulls....thanks


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

texasGG said:


> Gonna be heading down to Port O Connor pretty soon. Where is the hump area you are talking about? Between the Big Jetty and the Pass on the bay side? I'm not real sure where you are talking about but would like to get into some big bulls....thanks


click on this link. The hump is the big dark green shallow area in the middle of the screen.

http://wikimapia.org/#y=28414277&x=-96384087&z=14&l=0&m=a&v=2http://wikimapia.org/#y=28414277&x=-96384087&z=15&l=0&m=a&v=2


----------



## Justin C (Dec 11, 2006)

Deebo, thanks a lot, I have been wanting to know where that has been for a long time. Can't wait to get some sharks.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, that is a really neat site!


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow...you can wade to that? Looks deep all around it!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

brazman said:


> Wow...you can wade to that? Looks deep all around it!


you can wade it, but you cant wade _to _it. Gotta boat there, then wade...


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

brazman said:


> Wow...you can wade to that? Looks deep all around it!


Drive yer bote out to it, and anchor up on top of it. The "hump" you see is only three to four feet deep. You'll know when you wade off the edge of it. LOL

Kelly


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

deebo said:


> you can wade it, but you cant wade _to _it. Gotta boat there, then wade...


Never understood that ...

The day I save up money to buy a perfectly good boat, is the day I stop wading around in the ocean.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

was there last saturday; caught 5 sharks at the big jetties. all small; about 3 ft.
4 reef and 1 bonnet head


----------

